# PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2012)

*PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!


----------



## BlueLaser (27. Januar 2012)

*PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

erster, mal sehen ob ich gut dabei bin


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Technologie des Jahres -> nVidia Tegra 3? 

Die halbe Welt der Fachpresse macht sich lustig über das Ding, zumal technisch rein gar nichts innovatives geboten wird und das steht zur Wahl?  Kein MSAA, was schon der betagte Mila-400 kann und das sogar bis 16xMSAA und bis 4xMSAA völlig ohne Performaneverlust, kein echter Vierkerner sondern zwei Dualcores zusammen geklatscht, Stromsparen nur über eine Software möglich.... und die Liste der Albernheiten ist noch länger.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Ganz merkwürdig. 

HP ist nicht bei den Notebooks aufgeführt.  Vergessen?

Zumindest ist dieses Mal ein Feld zum Selbstausfüllen da.


----------



## michelthemaster (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ganz merkwürdig.
> 
> HP ist nicht bei den Notebooks aufgeführt.  Vergessen?
> 
> Zumindest ist dieses Mal ein Feld zum Selbstausfüllen da.


 
Hey Kollege, genau das Gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt. Aber so ein Zeugs wie Deviltech ist dabei  HP ist echt super, was Notebooks angeht 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Xtreme RS (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Warum muss man in jeder Kategorie was ausfüllen? Das verfälscht doch nur das Resultat, wenn man von der Kategorie keine Ahnung hat?


----------



## ile (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Warum muss man in jeder Kategorie was ausfüllen? Das verfälscht doch nur das Resultat, wenn man von der Kategorie keine Ahnung hat?


 
1. Das 

2. Ist die 7970 erst dieses Jahr in die Regale gekommen  

3. Habt ihr Ultrabooks doppelt drin


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Direkt mal teilgenommen. Bin mal auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Viel Neues gab es 2011 ja nicht von den üblichen Verdächtigen. Ist schnell abgefrühstückt.

Aber wo bitte kann ich die Gurke des Jahres wählen?
Die fehlt mir irgendwie - das wäre auch viel schwieriger. Da würden sich viele aussichtsreiche Kandidaten um die Plätze prügeln.


----------



## Mplayer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Warum muss man in jeder Kategorie was ausfüllen? Das verfälscht doch nur das Resultat, wenn man von der Kategorie keine Ahnung hat?


 Ich hab einfach "Sonstiges" angeklickt und "keine Ahnung" reingeschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

[X] Browserhersteller des Jahres: Opera.
In der Hoffnung, dass dann in Zukunft mal bei mehr Seiten daran getestet wird, dass es auch noch was anderes als Firefox gibt.

(Mit Chrome bekomme ich übrigens auch keine Umfrage. Aber IE x86-64 geht überraschender Weise)


_edit:_
Und die Option keiner/keine Ahnung wäre hilfreich gewesen. So gibts viel "sonstiges" und eine Stimme für Matrox.


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

Hat mir durchaus Spaß gemacht auszufüllen  Auch wenn die Antwortmöglichkeiten teilweise etwas unausgeglichen waren.


----------



## BlackViper59 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

so hab auch abgestimmt auch wenn ihr 2mal was vergessen habt

1. Lautsprecher: Harman/Kardon. Mein HKS16 ist der hammer

2.Spiel: Minecraft. Ich finde das war DAS spiel 2011. Das erste seit jahren welches was ganz neues gebracht hat.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Bei mir kommt das Survey nur ein weißes Hintergrund, sonst nicht. 

Firefox 12.0a1 Nightly x64 und Java 7 x64 sind drauf. Adblock habe ich zum testen ausgeschaltet, aber es bleibt immer noch weiß.

Bei Internet Explorer 8 x64 spuckt nur eine Fehlermeldung raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei Firefox 9.0.1 passierte es nicht...

Was jetzt?


----------



## BikeRider (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



> Sollte das Abstimmungsformular in diesem Artikel nicht angezeigt werden,  deaktivieren Sie bitte Adblock, No Script oder eine andere  Blockiersoftware. Prüfen Sie zudem, ob Javascript installiert ist.


Java ist installiert, No Script nicht, sowie AdBlock ist aus.
Das Formular wird bei mir trotzdem nicht angezeigt. 
Schade, ich hätt gern mitgemacht.


----------



## BlueLaser (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

hier meldet sich mal wieder niemand von PCGH zu Wort!


----------



## BikeRider (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> hier meldet sich mal wieder niemand von PCGH zu Wort!


 Ist Wochenende. Wird wohl ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Technologie des Jahres -> nVidia Tegra 3?
> 
> Die halbe Welt der Fachpresse macht sich lustig über das Ding, zumal technisch rein gar nichts innovatives geboten wird und das steht zur Wahl?  Kein MSAA, was schon der betagte Mila-400 kann und das sogar bis 16xMSAA und bis 4xMSAA völlig ohne Performaneverlust, kein echter Vierkerner sondern zwei Dualcores zusammen geklatscht, Stromsparen nur über eine Software möglich.... und die Liste der Albernheiten ist noch länger.


 
Das könnte man genau so gut von den Bulldozer-CPUs sagen. Sehr miese Spieleleistung, gerade so akzeptable Leistung in Anwendungen, viel zu hohe Leistungsaufnahme unter Last, zu hohe TDP, usw.


----------



## NanoSoldier (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

War kurz davor mitzumachen, aber ist dann doch nicht passiert.


----------



## Lyran (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ganz merkwürdig.
> 
> HP ist nicht bei den Notebooks aufgeführt.  Vergessen?



Habe ich mir auch gedacht und ebenfalls per "Sonstiges" hinzugefügt


----------



## BikeRider (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Ich hab alles an Popup-Blockern deaktiviert, um dieses ominöse Abstimmungsformular zu finden.
Ich finds nicht.
Hat jemand nen Link ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Irgendwie würde es mich wundern wenn die meisten Abstimmungen mal nicht wie üblich in letzter Zeit ablaufen (Intel, NVidia, Samsung, Logitech gewinnen wie immer? ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich hab alles an Popup-Blockern deaktiviert, um dieses ominöse Abstimmungsformular zu finden.
> Ich finds nicht.
> Hat jemand nen Link ?


 
Es wird mitten im Text eingefügt, ohne extra Link. Aber wie gesagt: Nur wenn man IE oder Firefox nutzt.


----------



## BikeRider (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wird mitten im Text eingefügt, ohne extra Link. Aber wie gesagt: Nur wenn man IE oder Firefox nutzt.


 Ich habs jetzt (mit den IE) gefunden.
Mein Firefox hats (trotz aller Abschaltungen von Blockern) nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das könnte man genau so gut von den Bulldozer-CPUs sagen. Sehr miese Spieleleistung, gerade so akzeptable Leistung in Anwendungen, viel zu hohe Leistungsaufnahme unter Last, zu hohe TDP, usw.


 
Auf Spiele bezogen ja, aber es stehen ja Alternativen zur Auswahl. Im Serverbereich ist der Bulli eine ziemliche Hausnummer da Intels Alternative auf SB Basis wegen eines Fehlers auf sich warten lässt den Massenmarkt zu überfluten. Nur bei Tablets gibt es bessere, schnellere und technisch weitaus innovativere Techniken die hier nicht zur Auswahl gestellt werden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Hö hö hö,
Firefox 9.0, AddBlock Plus angeschaltet, Java nicht installiert, ... ging Einwandfrei


----------



## RedBrain (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Bei mir funzt es nicht. ~.~

EDIT²: naja... keine Lösungen parat...


----------



## Lorin (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X] Browserhersteller des Jahres: Opera.
> In der Hoffnung, dass dann in Zukunft mal bei mehr Seiten daran getestet wird, dass es auch noch was anderes als Firefox gibt.
> 
> (Mit Chrome bekomme ich übrigens auch keine Umfrage. Aber IE x86-64 geht überraschender Weise)
> ...



Also ich habs gerade mit dem aktuellen Opera ausgefüllt. Ging ohne zu murren (was man von nem ganzen Haufen anderer Internetseiten nicht sagen kann) Traurig dass Opera so wenig Beachtung findet, der Browser ist echt gut!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hey Kollege, genau das Gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt. Aber so ein Zeugs wie Deviltech ist dabei  HP ist echt super, was Notebooks angeht
> Gruß Micha



HP ist drin (und wird dann zusammen mit dem Freifeld gewertet)



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Warum muss man in jeder Kategorie was ausfüllen? Das verfälscht doch nur das Resultat, wenn man von der Kategorie keine Ahnung hat?



Leider sind ansonsten die Klickbots zu einfach zu programmieren (siehe letztes Jahr)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X] Browserhersteller des Jahres: Opera.
> In der Hoffnung, dass dann in Zukunft mal bei mehr Seiten daran getestet wird, dass es auch noch was anderes als Firefox gibt.
> (Mit Chrome bekomme ich übrigens auch keine Umfrage. Aber IE x86-64 geht überraschender Weise)
> 
> ...



Wir haben nicht nur auf Firefox getestet. Immer diese Unterstellungen. Bei mir läuft es in Chrome und IE 8, alles 32 Bit.



BlackViper59 schrieb:


> so hab auch abgestimmt auch wenn ihr 2mal was vergessen habt
> 
> 1. Lautsprecher: Harman/Kardon. Mein HKS16 ist der hammer
> 
> 2.Spiel: Minecraft. Ich finde das war DAS spiel 2011. Das erste seit jahren welches was ganz neues gebracht hat.



Sind drin (und werden dann zusammen mit dem Freifeld gewertet)



RedBrain schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt es nicht. ~.~
> 
> EDIT²: naja... keine Lösungen parat...


 
Doch, nehmt das!

PC Games Hardware: Hersteller des Jahres 2011 Survey


----------



## Xylezz (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Also bei mir läuft es mit Chrome ohne Probleme, trotz Adblock


----------



## Funkill (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doch, nehmt das!
> 
> PC Games Hardware: Hersteller des Jahres 2011 Survey


 
Funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Die Umfrage wird zwar in dem externen Link angezeigt und man kann sie auch ausfüllen, allerdings wird man im Anschluss nicht weitergeleitet und die Seite bleibt weiß. Ich habe es nun schon extra mit FF (ansonsten Opera) ausprobiert, komme allerdings zum selben Ergebnis. 
Nutze keine Add-ons im FF da ich nur für solche Fälle drauf habe. (Bringt allerdings hier auch nichts)


----------



## brain00 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Warum muss man in jeder Kategorie was ausfüllen? Das verfälscht doch nur das Resultat, wenn man von der Kategorie keine Ahnung hat?


sehe ich genau so!



Mplayer schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach "Sonstiges" angeklickt und "keine Ahnung" reingeschrieben.


Habe ich an einer Stelle auch gemacht, aber bei Soundkarten, gab es kein "Sonstiges"-Feld, also habe ich einfach *random*-mäßig (!) etwas angeklickt.  


Edit:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wird mitten im Text eingefügt, ohne extra Link. Aber wie gesagt: Nur wenn man IE oder Firefox nutzt.


Ich benutze IE und es wird bei mir im Artikel auch nicht angezeigt. Bei surveymonkey ging es aber problemlos.


----------



## rtf (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Teilgenommen und abgeschickt. Jetzt gespannt wie das Ergebnis aussieht.


----------



## Nerma (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Sehr schade, dass die Abstimmung nicht mehr mit einem Gewinnspiel verbunden ist...


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Nerma schrieb:


> Sehr schade, dass die Abstimmung nicht mehr mit einem Gewinnspiel verbunden ist...



Das Gleiche habe ich auch gerade gedacht...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Das habe ich mir schon zu Anfang auch gedacht aber mir soll es recht sein. Melden sich eh nur wieder Kinds und Kunds an, sahnen ab und verschwinden wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Ja, das war auch die Idee dahinter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, das war auch die Idee dahinter.


 
Bedeutet das also, dass es keine Gewinnspiele mehr gibt, weil zu viele "außenstehende" gewinnen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Man könnte ja alternativ eine Auslosung unter Abonnenten oder Mitgliedern mit >1000 Posts oder >12 Monate Anmeldung machen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Geht die Diskussion wieder los  Warum manche ihr Sach nicht einfach kaufen oder immer dazu ""genötigt"" werden "möchten" wo mit zu machen um etwas zu Gewinnen (Ironie) ^^


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Der Hintergedanke das ganze ohne Gewinnspiel durchzuziehen war wohl zu verhindern, dass die Ergebnisse von Leuten verfälscht werden die eigentlich keine Ahnung haben und nur auf die Preise aus sind. Könnte ich mir so zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Das ist mir zu viel, 25 Kategorien lesen und beantworten.


----------



## brain00 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu viel, 25 Kategorien lesen und beantworten.


dann lass es eben sein... zwingt dich niemand!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

So richtig kann ich die Kritik aber nicht verstehe ^^ Das war doch nur "Klick Klick und fertig".


----------



## Steff456 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu viel, 25 Kategorien lesen und beantworten.


 
es hat bei mir ca 2-3 minuten gedauert...


----------



## mannefix (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

25 zuviel


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Also "Technologie des Jahres 2011" ist irgendwie garnix interessantes dabei... hab mich daher für die 32nm Fertigung entschieden. Wie kann hier eigentlich das iOS5 und Android 4 in der Liste auftauchen?


----------



## Lelwani (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Also "Technologie des Jahres 2011" ist irgendwie garnix interessantes dabei... hab mich daher für die 32nm Fertigung entschieden. Wie kann hier eigentlich das iOS5 und Android 4 in der Liste auftauchen?


 
weil hier gerne ma was von apple auftaucht. in welchem zusammenhang auch immer


----------



## Léinarion (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

So ein Schwachsinn, dass man in jeder der 25 Kategorien etwas anwählen muss. Was interessieren mich in der Schweiz eure Händler in Deutschland


----------



## brain00 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Léinarion schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, dass man in jeder der 25 Kategorien etwas anwählen muss. Was interessieren mich in der Schweiz eure Händler in Deutschland


Das sich diese Umfrage primär an Deutsche richtet, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Also "Technologie des Jahres 2011" ist irgendwie garnix interessantes dabei... hab mich daher für die 32nm Fertigung entschieden. Wie kann hier eigentlich das iOS5 und Android 4 in der Liste auftauchen?


 Weil das üblich für PCGH/X ist aber es schon mal schlimmer war  Interessant auch das die GTX590 hier erwähnt wird aber von der eigentlich "besseren" 6990 ließt man nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Zähle mal die gelisteten NV-Karten und dann die Radeons ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Das Rechtfertigt also die 6990 weg zu lassen, ok. Die Logik muss ich jetzt nicht Teilen. Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind ... hat es wenigstens eine Radeon aus 01.2012 in die Liste von Herstellern des Jahres 2011 geschafft 

Was solls, man kann ja wie bei HP und Co, die auch nicht gelistet werden, diese im freien Feld erwähnen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Richtig, du kannst du die Karte selbst eintragen. Von einer Rechtfertigung habe ich zudem nicht gesprochen, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass (ohnehin) mehr Radeons zur Auswahl stehen. Die HD 7970 wurde [in Form von Tests, sprich NDA-Fall] noch im Dezember 2011 veröffentlicht, passt also.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die HD 7970 wurde [in Form von Tests, sprich NDA-Fall] noch im Dezember 2011 veröffentlicht, passt also.


 Wäre die Umfrage dann nicht eher was für euch Leute (Zeitschriften, Redakteure, Distributoren und Reseller)? Das allgemeine Volk hatte ja trotzdem noch nichts davon  Und bis jetzt dachte ich die Umfrage richtet sich ans allgemeine Volk - sprich Endkunden/ Endverbraucher ^^ Aber das mit dem Beispiel der 7970 habe ich nur von jemanden anderen aufgegriffen, ebenso die Geschichte mit HP die mir erst gar nicht aufgefallen ist da meine Stimme Dell bekommen hat. 

Aber ich denke mal das tut dem alledem kein Beinbruch und die Ergebnisse der Umfrage werden trotzdem gut, aussagekräftig und interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Der Launch fand 2011 statt, der Verkauf 2012. Was zählt? Wir waren in diesem Fall pro HD 7970 ...


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte ja alternativ eine Auslosung unter Abonnenten oder Mitgliedern mit >1000 Posts oder >12 Monate Anmeldung machen.


 
Da muss ich aber noch fleißig Spamen!

Kein Gewinnspiel, keine Absahner. Ist so in Ordnung. Man soll ja keine Hoffnungen wecken die nicht erfüllt werden.


Macht es doch so wie ruyven vorschlägt.

Was war den letztes Jahr los? Klickbots? Hab das irgendwie verpasst, so ganz ohne Internet.

Radiatoren Hinzufügen?

Warum beschweren sich Österreicher immer das sie auf einer deutschen Seite nicht mit eingebunden werden?
Und warum deutsche über die schier nicht zu bewältigende Anzahl und Komplexität der Fragen? (OK letzteres liegt in den Genen).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Launch fand 2011 statt, der Verkauf 2012. Was zählt? Wir waren in diesem Fall pro HD 7970 ...


 Is ja gut, du hast recht


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Launch fand 2011 statt, der Verkauf 2012. Was zählt? Wir waren in diesem Fall pro HD 7970 ...


 
Ich hab sie sogar gewählt


----------



## Rayken (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Wie kann man hier nix gewinnen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Rayken schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier nix gewinnen?


 Indem du einfach, ganz einfach, MIT MACHST und nix gewinnen kannst


----------



## snake22 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Doof, dass man in jeder Kategorie etwas angeben MUSS, jetzt hat z.B. irgendein Wasserkühlungshersteller einen Punkt von mir bekommen, obwohl ich absolut keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen habe (nie eine gehabt und habe auch nicht vor, eine zu haben).


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

[x] Sonstige: K. A.

Das sollte für alle zu lösen sein die nicht wissen was sie bei Themen ankreuzen sollen von denen ihnen das Wissen fehlt.


----------



## brain00 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Research schrieb:


> [x] Sonstige: K. A.
> 
> Das sollte für alle zu lösen sein die nicht wissen was sie bei Themen ankreuzen sollen von denen ihnen das Wissen fehlt.


 
Wie schon weiter oben angemerkt ist das Problem, dass nicht in jeder Kategorie ein "Sonstiges"-Feld gibt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

PCGH last mich raten     be quiet


----------



## MonKAY (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> PCGH last mich raten     be quiet


 Verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Meinst du hier gewinnt unbedingt BeQuiet? Wenn ja in alle Kategorien, wo sie auftauchen?

Ich für meinen Teil habe z.B. Seasonic bei den Netzteilen gewählt.


----------



## over-clocker (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Hab heute das Heft 02/13 bekommen und wollte abstimmen und lande mit dem link aus dem Heft hier bei der Umfrage von 2011 ??
Da passt mal garnix ...


----------



## JFF78 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl: Jetzt Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wählen!*

Schau doch mal von wann der erste Beitrag ist: 27.01.2012. Ergo die Umfrage wird höchstwahrscheinlich (Achtung Glaskugel) auch irgendwo Ende Januar 2013 freigeschaltet


----------

